# The South has Creeped over the Mason Dixon Line!!



## spryte (Aug 3, 2007)

I ordered my lunch at the drivethru of Arby's.  When I asked for iced tea, they asked if I wanted Sweet or UnSweet!!!

Sweet tea... YUCK!!!!


----------



## keltin (Aug 3, 2007)

Hmmmm…..even the British take tea with their sugar. One lump or two? A great Indian Tea called Chai is served with milk and sugar. So, it’s not just us good ole boys down here doing it!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 3, 2007)

If I were eating at Arby's the last thing I would be worried about is whether the tea had sugar in it or not!!


----------



## QSis (Aug 3, 2007)

Doesn't "sweet tea" just mean iced tea with sweetener?   I thought everyone drank iced tea with sugar or sweetener. 

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Miss Lee

I really think it depends on ones perspective. To me "iced tea" is un-sweetened, because that it how I drink it. To some else, it is sweetened, because that is how they drink it. To me the term "iced tea" just differentiates it from "hot tea" Obviously I could be wrong, but I doubt it!!! 


Cheers & Enjoy!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 3, 2007)

From Texas to the south restaurants offer sweet or unsweet tea I like unsweet the sweet tea is just too sweet for me.I guess it depends where you  live but out here its unsweet always they have sugar available if you want sweet.


----------



## GB (Aug 3, 2007)

From where I am from (MA), iced tea can be either sweetened or unsweetened. Iced coffee can be either sweetened or unsweetened.

When I order iced tea at a restaurant they usually ask "sweetened or unsweetened?"


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 4, 2007)

In California (San Diego County) if we asked for iced tea we got unsweetened tea, then if we wanted it sweet we added sugar or artificial sweetener.  As much as I love iced tea I didn't order it in restaurants because you can never stir the sugar in it right when there is ice in it.  In South Carolina you can get sweet or unsweet.  Some add sweetener to their unsweet tea, but others (like James) drink it with nothing added.  James says the sweet tea here is basically syrup.  I like it.     However, because of kidney stones I rarely drink tea anymore.   

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> Doesn't "sweet tea" just mean iced tea with sweetener? I thought everyone drank iced tea with sugar or sweetener.
> 
> Lee


 
nope. not me. not if i can get it unsweetened.

i mean, i'll drink sweet, if that all there is, but...

i had some iced tea in a chinese restaurant tonight that was absolutely delicious unsweetened. you could taste that it was made from their regular (chinese black) teabags that was brewed hot, then chilled. 

i was at the beach today with my family, and someone commented that the only thing missing was the thermos of "tea". we'd remembered it from our childhood trips to visit relatives on rockaway beach. all of the irish there drank tons of tea, mixed equally with tons of milk, and tons of sugar. blech!

btw, if you ever go inside someone's house, and there a young girl who offers you some sweet tea, then disappears to do some laundry, say hi to chris for me.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, down here in the South, there is Iced Tea.

And there is Swite TAY. Not just sweetened tea, this
is simple sugar solution with some tea bags thrown in
for color. 

National drink of the South. **** good too, if done right!

   

(I like sweet n low myself, but then I was born in Illinois, LOL)


----------



## GB (Aug 4, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> nope. not me. not if i can get it unsweetened.
> 
> i mean, i'll drink sweet, if that all there is, but...


I am right there with ya bucky. Unsweetened for me. I find it so much more refreshing than sweetened plus it is nice to be able to taste the flavor of the tea.


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 4, 2007)

I also like unsweetened iced tea. I rarely order it in restaurants anymore because I usually end up with colored water. Very weak . I brew my own tea and chill it at home. Love it with a wedge of lemon.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 4, 2007)

A wedge of lemon can certainly add a nice twist!!


----------



## licia (Aug 4, 2007)

Since many places make their iced tea too sweet, I usually order half and half. That makes it about right (half sweet, half not).


----------



## Constance (Aug 4, 2007)

Some restaurants around here offer sweet tea, and my husband loves it. He won't drink my tea at home, because it isn't sweet. 
I don't like sweet tea...it doesn't taste like tea, IMO.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 4, 2007)

licia said:
			
		

> Since many places make their iced tea too sweet, I usually order half and half. That makes it about right (half sweet, half not).


 
Which half do you drink first? Sorry, just couldn't help myself.

Most restaurants here will give you unsweetened tea. You can add whatever you want from the little packets or jars that are at the table.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 4, 2007)

I don't really care if a person wants his or her iced tea sweet or not, but the "sweet tea" phenomenon at fast food restaurants means high fructose corn syrup.  Now corn syrups are really good for making candy and some pies (pecan for example).  But putting it in every drink and every processed food just about, and you begin to understand the nutritional issues America is facing.

The "real recipe" (rissipee) is strong brewed tea mixed with simple syrup...1 cup sugar cooked with 1 cup water till disolved, until you reach your desired level of sweetness.  lemon or mint optional


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 4, 2007)

I prefer my tea sweetened, with a wedge of lemon.

Off-topic, when I saw the title of this thread, I thought that the kudzu has started invading the north.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 4, 2007)

spryte said:
			
		

> I ordered my lunch at the drivethru of Arby's.  When I asked for iced tea, they asked if I wanted Sweet or UnSweet!!!
> 
> Sweet tea... YUCK!!!!



I believe sweet tea denotes a preference, not a region.  

Oh, forgot to say I grew up in Cleveland Ohio - so it must be a preference (ok, ok, ok, my mother was from Kentucky   

It used to be that no where anywhere north of the Mason-Dixon offered sweet tea - that is certainly changing.  Now, if they would also start offering red-eye gravy and cat head biscuits life would be good!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 4, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Now, if they would also start offering red-eye gravy and cat head biscuits life would be good!


 
Miss Elf For President!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## black chef (Aug 4, 2007)

don't worry...

with what looks like a mass migration to the south for jobs, etc., y'all will get used to sweet tea down here soon enough.

... if i had $1 for every new jersey license plate i see in the houston metro area, i could retire early.


----------



## auntdot (Aug 4, 2007)

Elf, Kentucky was a border state.  I say that as a proud Kentuciy Colonel.

So I guess that means one can get their tea either sweet or not.

I never found sweet tea when I grew up, am a northerner by birth - a southerner by preference.

Generally do not order iced tea, but when I do it is sweet tea.

Pretty soon y'all will be ordering grits and biscuits with sausage gravy.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 4, 2007)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Pretty soon y'all will be ordering grits and biscuits with sausage gravy


.

Aunt Dot for Vice-President!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 4, 2007)

James (who was born and raised in Iowa) learned the hard way.  When he first moved here he would order "iced tea."  He got sweet tea.  Then he would add "regular" to his iced tea order.  He got sweet tea.  It took awhile but he finally learned to ask for "unsweet tea."  Once in awhile he orders unsweet tea at the McDonald's drive-through.  He has learned to check before he drives away because they almost always give him sweet!  I have ordered tea (sweet) in sit-down restaurants but don't like it at fast-food places.  To go off-topic a little, there is a brand of tea here in the south that isn't available all over the country.  I found it at one store in California.  If you haven't tried Luzianne tea for your iced tea, you haven't had the best iced tea!  I can always tell when a restaurant uses Luzianne, and that is what I use at home.  It is soooo smooth.

 Barbara


----------



## Dove (Aug 4, 2007)

I never found sweet tea when I grew up, am a northerner by birth - a southerner by preference.

I hear you Aunt dot..learned to love the South and the folks there after Paul and I were married. He was from North Carolina or as he use to say "Upper Carolina, north is a Yankee word"


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 4, 2007)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> If you haven't tried Luzianne tea for your iced tea, you haven't had the best iced tea!


 
Miss Barbara for Secretary of State!!!!!!!!!!





Coffee ain't bad either!!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 4, 2007)

Love Luzianne.  That's the only tea we use in our house for iced tea.  Great stuff.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks for the tip, ladies.

i've seen luzianne in the stores here. will have to gove it a go, but honestly i'm trying to be optimistic.

 i find that over sweetening tea hides the subtle flavors that make teas special, cold or hot.


----------



## QSis (Aug 5, 2007)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> The "real recipe" (rissipee) is strong brewed tea mixed with simple syrup...1 cup sugar cooked with 1 cup water till disolved, until you reach your desired level of sweetness. lemon or mint optional


 
Ahhhh!  Exactly what I wanted to know!  So "sweet tea" IS different from sweetened iced tea!

Thank you, Robo!

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 5, 2007)

Miss Lee....

"Sweet Tea" is sweetened iced tea. "Sweetened" ice tea is sweet tea. It's the same thing. Whether you make a simple sryup or add sugar straight to the brewed tea it matters not. Obviously what "sweet" means depends on each individual's taste.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 5, 2007)

I think you'll be pleased with the flavor of Luzianne tea, bucky.  I never cared for "sweet" tea, so overpowering the flavor with a sweetener is not an issue with me.  Buck likes his with a wedge of lemon and little to no sweetener.  I'm iffy on the lemon.  Sometimes I'm in the mood for it, others no way.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 5, 2007)

Luzianne here too!!!!!  And a BIG - DO NOT SQUEEZE THE TEA BAGS when removing them - simply lift them away and don't let them "drain" in the pot.  The tea will have that bitter taste if you squeeze the bags.

Bucky - if you like unsweet tea then that's what you like.  My husband is the same way and he grew up "down here".  He just prefers the taste of the tea.  Luzianne is the best!

I prefer my tea with an orange slice or a lime slice.


----------



## licia (Aug 5, 2007)

I like Luzianne best too. We have been using the Arizona instant lately since we don't drink as much tea as we used to. It is getting harder to find and I may have to start making my own again.


----------



## foodstorm (Aug 5, 2007)

black chef said:
			
		

> don't worry...
> 
> with what looks like a mass migration to the south for jobs, etc., y'all will get used to sweet tea down here soon enough.
> 
> ... if i had $1 for every new jersey license plate i see in the houston metro area, i could retire early.


 
I expect you'll be seeing a lot of California license plates soon, if you haven't already.  I know a lot of people who've left here for the Southern states, not to find work, but to retire.  Lots of folks to convert to sweet tea are coming your way!


----------



## elaine l (Aug 5, 2007)

Robo thanks for clearing up the Sweet Tea for me.  I am from the north and sweet tea isn't a common item offered.  I was in GA earlier this year and loved the sweet tea.  I tried making it but only ended up with a bitter cloudy tea that I put sugar in which mostly sat on the bottom of the glass.  I dislike the store bought ice tea (just lacks something)


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 5, 2007)

elaine l said:
			
		

> Robo thanks for clearing up the Sweet Tea for me.  I am from the north and sweet tea isn't a common item offered.  I was in GA earlier this year and loved the sweet tea.  I tried making it but only ended up with a bitter cloudy tea that I put sugar in which mostly sat on the bottom of the glass.  I dislike the store bought ice tea (just lacks something)



Elaine - when you make iced tea at home be sure and don't squeeze the tea bags.  Also, make the tea stronger and add HOT water to dilute it and be sure and add the sugar while it is hot.  Be careful not to add too much sugar.  When you first make it and pour it over ice it will dilute a lot and seem not too sweet.  Once the tea cools in the refrigerator it doesn't dilute when poured over ice and you realize there is WAY too much sugar in it.  If your tea ends up cloudy pour a bit of boiling water in it and it should clear right up.  Also, try Luzianne, like others have suggested.  

I also dilute my tea to where it might appear a bit weak - if the tea is too strong it will have that bitter taste and I know I sound like a broken record, don't squeeze the tea bags.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 5, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Elaine - when you make iced tea at home be sure and don't squeeze the tea bags.  Also, make the tea stronger and add HOT water to dilute it and be sure and add the sugar while it is hot.  Be careful not to add too much sugar.  When you first make it and pour it over ice it will dilute a lot and seem not too sweet.  Once the tea cools in the refrigerator it doesn't dilute when poured over ice and you realize there is WAY too much sugar in it.  If your tea ends up cloudy pour a bit of boiling water in it and it should clear right up.  Also, try Luzianne, like others have suggested.
> 
> I also dilute my tea to where it might appear a bit weak - if the tea is too strong it will have that bitter taste and I know I sound like a broken record, don't squeeze the tea bags.




So I don't squeeze the tea bags?  hehe


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 5, 2007)

elaine l said:
			
		

> So I don't squeeze the tea bags?  hehe


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 5, 2007)

Ah... I drink un-sweetened tea 99% of the time. A glass of tea with sweetner is good at times.  

Have Fun & Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## *amy* (Aug 5, 2007)

The only "tea" I will drink is from Long Island. 

Although, Sonic (wherever they are) has been running an ad for cranberry ice tea. That, I might try.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 5, 2007)

Is this the pic?  And YES, I'll take a Long Island iced tea!!!!


----------



## *amy* (Aug 5, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Is this the pic? And YES, I'll take a Long Island iced tea!!!!


 
That's the one. HA. My tea vanished.  Elf has magic powers. lol


----------



## keltin (Aug 6, 2007)

This thread reminds me of the “How to boil and egg” thread. I never thought there could be so much discussion about iced tea! Amazing what you take for granted at times.  

I like Luzianne as well. Also Lipton makes a good tea which is what I use most often. Both are an Orange Pekoe tea, and taste pretty much the same...although I think Lipton’s is a bit stronger. I grew up drinking it sweetened, and that’s the way I prefer it today. 

I usually can’t stand anyone else's tea, so I never order it when I’m out, especially from a fast food place. However, Milo’s makes an excellent sweetened tea. It too is an Orange Pekoe.



Interestingly enough, I learned something today about tea from the Milo’s website:

Tea comes in three different varieties, black green and oolong. The three types of tea, green, black and oolong, come from the same tea plant, the Camellia sinensis, a white flowered evergreen. The differences between these teas results from differing methods of processing the leaves. Different varieties of Camellia sinesis grow in different geographic areas and produce leaves that vary from a very small China leaf, perhaps one-half to three-quarters of an inch long, to the Assam leaf, which may be 3 or 4 inches long. Certain varieties are better suited than others for a particular process method. Thus, for example, a China leaf produces great oolongs. 

So, what is orange pekoe? This refers to the size of the tea leaf. Processed tea leaves are sorted into sizes by passing them over screens with different size holes. The larges leaves are orange pekoe, pekoe and pekoe souchong. The smaller or broker leaves are classified as broken orange pekoe, broken pekoe souchong, broken orange pekoe fannings, and fines (also called "dust"). 

When brewing tea, flavor and color come out of larger leaves more slowly than out of broken and fine grades. The broken grades, which comprise approximately 80% of the total black tea crop, produce a stronger, darker tea. The grades have nothing to do with the quality or flavor of tea; they simply refer to leaf size.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 6, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> Tea comes in three different varieties, black green and oolong. The three types of tea, green, black and oolong, come from the same tea plant, the Camellia sinensis, a white flowered evergreen.


 
considering how many people drink tea, man, that's some big plant!


----------



## keltin (Aug 7, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> considering how many people drink tea, man, that's some big plant!


 
Little Tea-Shop of Horror?!?!?!


----------



## licia (Aug 7, 2007)

It is my opinion that we are all probably more alike than we realize. Food that used to be typically southern is eaten all over the states, even the world in some cases. Food that used to be classified as other origins, are made in the south as well.  Our area being highly medical, naval, insurance, etc. has brought people from all over and it has influenced our food choices greatly. Also we have so many people retiring from the north, the west, etc they bring their preferences and we enjoy those also.


----------



## spryte (Aug 7, 2007)

I have always been an iced tea drinker, fresh brewed, very strong, occasionally lemon, never sweetener.  Growing up a little north and west of Boston, any place I'd ever ordered iced tea, it was unsweetened, although they'd offer sweetener, which I always politely declined.  Then I spent the next chunk of my life a little north of San Diego.  Same thing, iced tea comes unsweetened, with an offer of sweetener on the side.   Then my first cross-country road trip, taking me across The South.  I don't know where I was, some drivethru down there... I ordered iced tea... and thirstily took a sip... *gag* *choke* *sputter*  the viscosity was too thick to be soda and no bubbles... what had they given me??  It was Swite Tay.   The girl, who was very sweet herself, let me know that I had to order it "UNswite" to get unsweetened iced tea.   It just struck me funny when they asked if I wanted Sweet or Unsweet at lunch the other day.

In Amsterdam, all the iced tea I could find was from a mix... it always came in a very small glass and they offered gas or no gas (carbonation.... took me a bit to figure that out too!)  One night I ordered a pitcher of iced tea, because I was dying for a big glass of iced tea, even if it was mix iced tea... it was about a liter... and when we looked at our dinner check it cost 9 euro!!! 

The other night Sprytelette (who BTW LOVES sweet tea, since McDonald's has started serving it too) went out to our local Asian Bistro for sushi...when she came home she told me I had to try their Thai iced tea... that had a float of sweetened coconut milk on top.

It was cool reading about all of your iced tea experiences!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 8, 2007)

lol, in consideration of the north/south thing.

the south has _*crept*_ over the mason dixon line. unless you like young girls and swite tay...


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 8, 2007)

spryte said:
			
		

> In Amsterdam, all the iced tea I could find was from a mix... it always came in a very small glass and they offered gas or no gas (carbonation.... took me a bit to figure that out too!)  One night I ordered a pitcher of iced tea, because I was dying for a big glass of iced tea, even if it was mix iced tea... it was about a liter... and when we looked at our dinner check it cost 9 euro!!!



You know, I had a similar experience in France. Was there for about 6 weeks and noticed that water wasn't served automatically in restaurants. The table wine flowed freely but my timing was crap. (I was old and pregnant at the time so I couldn't have alcohol.) I saw iced tea on every menu but to my amazement, it always arrived as canned Lipton Peach flavored iced tea, which is heavily sweetened to boot! No kidding. Even in very expensive and lovely restaurants. And depending upon the restaurant, it cost as much as 5 Euros a can! Thank heavens the coffee was always fabulous. So I guess the whole iced tea thing is really American!

Terry


----------



## Ginny Spencer (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi,

I understand iced tea without sugar is the only way..I had once visited Captain Cook in my area and they had served superb iced tea with a dash of giner in it. try it...you will love it. 




			
				spryte said:
			
		

> I ordered my lunch at the drivethru of Arby's. When I asked for iced tea, they asked if I wanted Sweet or UnSweet!!!
> 
> Sweet tea... YUCK!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 13, 2007)

does anyone here make there own "from scratch" iced tea?  I occasionally will pick some wild comfrey, or wild wintergreen leaves from the forest, and steep it in hot water for a while (until it is strong enough), and add just a touch of honey to the finished tea.  This makes such a tasty tea when you're camping, or on a cold fall day.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## foodstorm (Aug 13, 2007)

LOL, Goodweed! With my luck and lack of knowledge of "wild" plants, I'd likely make myself nice cup of honeyed poison.


----------



## keltin (Aug 13, 2007)

My grandmother used to make a tea from Rat’s Vein. She said it helped with a cold or cough. We didn’t drink it often, but if you ever got a cold, she’d whip up a cup and add a little honey to it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 14, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> My grandmother used to make a tea from Rat’s Vein. She said it helped with a cold or cough. We didn’t drink it often, but if you ever got a cold, she’d whip up a cup and add a little honey to it.



Your info is one of the reasons I picked my online name.  There is no such thing as a bad weed, simply plants whose useful properties aren't known to most people.  Had I saw a plant that looked like the one in the link growing in my garden, I would have thought it a weed.  Thanks for the info.

And boy, does my lawn ever have a lot of unkown good-weeds in it right now.

Take the humble dandelion, that nearly everyone hates.  I just don't see why it couldn't become a cash crop.  I mean, the leaves are great in salads, the sap is latex rubber, and the blossoms can be made into dandelion wine (for those who imbibe).  You don't even have to plant it.  It'll come up all by itself, and is highly resistant to draught.  What more could you ask for from a plant?

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 14, 2007)

Great points, Goodweed!

The addition of lemon verbena is nice in jugs of sun tea. Echinacea makes a fair tea as well especially paired with something like green tea. Helps keep your immune system pumped up.


----------



## Claire (Aug 14, 2007)

I, too, had the sugar shock of sweet tea when I first visited the south.  When I lived in Florida, a friend of mine visited from Colorado and she just about went into shock when she tasted the tea (I wasn't with her at the time, or I'd have warned her that ice tea in the south is just a little shy of pancake syrup).  

I do occaisionally make tea from my herb garden.  When we had colds, Mom used to make us ginger tea from powdered ginger, honey and sometimes milk (I never liked milk, period, but a couple of my sisters do).  Really head-clearning, chest-opening, strong stuff.  I still make it for my husband (or me for that matter) when we have colds


----------

